# Commander Core XT + Lighting Node Core?



## N8aktiv (9. Dezember 2021)

Hallo, ich hab jetzt mal zum ersten mal an RGB gedacht und mir nen Commander Core XT und ein Lighting Node Core bestellt. 
Der Lighting Node Core wird ja per USB angeschlossen, ebenso wie der Commander Core XT. habe das RGB von 6 Lüftern am Core XT hängen, die restlichen beiden am Lighting Node. Meine Frage wäre jetzt, ob meine Verkabelung passt:

Der Commander Core XT hat ein USB Passthrough Kabel. Daran habe ich den Lighting Node Core angeschlossen. Also hängt quasi der Commander Core XT am Mainboard-USB und der Lighting Node per USB-Passthrough am Commander. Strom bekommen beide je per SATA. 

Sollte das so klappen? Ich kann das System momentan noch nicht aufbauen. Paar Teile fehlen noch. Wäre aber interessant zu wissen, ob meine Idee so aufgeht oder ob ich doch noch irgendwas anderes bestellen sollte. 

MfG


----------



## CORSAIR_Marcus (10. Dezember 2021)

Hi @N8aktiv,
An sich ist das die korrekte Anschlussweiße. Da du schon in einen anderem Thread dazu gepostet hat, verlinke ich dir meine Antwort dorthin.
Mein Post auf deine Frage

Viel Spaß beim basteln und wenn dein System fertig ist, poste mal ein Bild 

Grüße Marcus


----------

